# Tobacconist honey roasted



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (20/4/18)

Hi,
Anyine has stock for Honey Roasted Tobacco element E-Liquids ??
@Sir Vape / @BigGuy when are u restocking the above ??


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

No one ???


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Just spoke to sirvape and they won't be stocking it anymore


----------



## Blu_Marlin (23/4/18)

Is this what you’re re looking for @Faiyaz Cheulkar ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/4/18)

Blu_Marlin said:


> Is this what you’re re looking for @Faiyaz Cheulkar ?


Yes that`s the one. but looking for the 60 ml option as that is cheaper. Will stock more this time.


----------

